# [How-To] Gehäuse richtig lackieren



## r3z0r (3. Januar 2008)

*[How-To] Gehäuse richtig lackieren*

Hallo liebe PCGHE-Freaks,

Da ich öfters die Frage höre, "Wie lackiere ich meinen Caseinnenraum richtig?", werde ich jetzt ein HowTo hier schreiben, die hoffentlich alle Fragen klären wird. 



Material / Kosten

Sprühdose (gewünschte Farbe, Lack) - 8/Dose
Grundierung - 8/Dose
Klarlack - 8/Dose
Schmiereglpapier 2/Sortiment
Ein Case, das ihr lackieren wollt
Zeitung oder Unterlage zum Sprühen
Krebband 1/Rolle
Entfetter 8/Flasche
Küchentuch 1/Rolle
Atemschutz ggf. Staubmaske 50ct/Stk.
Handschuhe 50ct/Stk.
Handcreme, damit der Lack besser von den Fingern abgeht - 3/Töpfchen
Vorbereitung


Als erstes sucht ihr euch ein geeignetes Plätzchen, wo ihr sprühen wollt, am besten eignet sich Balkon, Terasse oder Garten. Habt ihr euren Platz gefunden, klebt ihr alles gründlich mit Zeitung ab, sodass der Untergrund beim Lackieren nicht beschädigt wird. 

Habt ihr dies, bereitet ihr euren Arbeitsplatz vor:

Entfetter
Case (Ohne Hardware )
Küchentuch
Spraydosen
eventuell Glitzi (Schwamm mit rauer Oberfläche zum Entfernen von Kleber etc.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jetzt guckt ihr, ob irgendwo Kleberrückstände oder sonstige Verunreinigungen vorhanden sind, diese entfernt ihr mit dem Glizi und ein bisschen Spülmittel. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Wenn alle Rückstände entfernt sind, macht ihr ein bisschen Entfetter auf ein Küchentuch und reibt euer Gehäuse damit ab. Danach solltet ihr nocheinmal mit einem trockenen Tuch drüber gehen.

Nun nehmt ihr euch schirgelpapier und raut die gesamte Fläche an. Jedoch passt auf, dass ihr nicht zu grobes Schmirgelpapier nehmt, da es sonst zu große Kratzer gibt. 




Lackieren


Jetzt nehmt ihr die Grundierung (3min schütteln vorm Gebrauch) und sprüht sauber die Stellen ein (45cm abstand), die ihr lackieren wollt. Ist dieser Arbeitsschirtt getan, lasst ihr das Case erstmal 24Stunden in einem möglichst Staub armen Raum trocknen, jedoch sollte es nicht in eurer Wohnung/Haus direkt im Wohnbereich sein, weil sonst alles nach Lack stinkt. 

Sind die 24 Stundem um, könnt ihr die Farbe auftragen(auch hier wieder 45cm Abstand), erst von links nach rechts sprühen. Trocknen lassen. Dann von oben nach unten sprühen. Ist die Farbe deckend aufgetragen, lasst ihr es wieder 24 Stunden trocknen.

Jetzt kommen wir zum letzten Schritt, dem Klarlack. Ihr tragt ihr wieder großflächig auf, ähnlich wie die Grundierung, passt jedoch auf, dass ihr nicht zuviel Klarlack auf eine Stelle sprüht, da es sonst mehr glänzt als an anderen Stellen. Nun lasst ihr es noch 24 Stunden trocknen. 

Dann seit ihr auch schon fertig ! 






FAQ






----------------------------------------------------------------------

F: Kann ich zwei verschieden Lackarten verwenden ?

A: Nein, wenn man zwei verschiedene Lackarten verwendet (zB.: auf Nitrobasis und Kunztharzbasis oder Acrylbasis), kommt es zu einer chemischen Reaktion, diese führt zu einem abpellen der Farbe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

F: Wie lange muss das Lackierte trocknen, was kommt danach ?

A: Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, dass man es 6 Stunden in einem relativ Warmen Raum (~15°C] trocknen lassen sollte. Danach kann die Lackierung mit Klarlack abgeschlossen werden, dies ist aber nicht dringen Notwendig, wenn man das Gehäuse sowieso schont, es hat nur einen Vorteil, dass es nicht so schnell abkratzt.





Bilder/Ergebniss





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die weißen Punkte/Flecken sind lediglich spiegelungen vom Blitz der Kamera 





Schlusswort



Jeder, der meiner Anleitung folgt, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr, ich stelle lediglich eine kleine "Hilfe" da, womit ihr es beweältigt. Daher übernehme ich keine Garantie, auf Erfolg und hafte nicht für eventuell entstehende Schäden. Ich stelle diese Hilfe bereit, entziehe mich aber jeglicher Haftbarkeit, für euer Handeln/Erfolg/Misserfolg etc. 


Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und viel Erfolg !


----------



## Oliver (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [How-To] Gehäuse richtig lackieren*

*Diskussionsthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...ckiere-ich-mein-geh-useinennraum-richtig.html


----------

